# Van Horn trade singlehandedly saved sixers



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

What a steal of a trade. The sixers dragged themselves from mediocrity right back to the top of the east with this theft. Mutombo's even more finished than i thought and Van Horn is playing very good ball for the 6ers. Hes the first real 2nd scorer AI's ever had. Hes also the first good 3 point threat the sixers have had in the Iverson era. Macculough has also played solidly, almost surpassing dekes numbers and a better offensive threat at this point. Van Horn really seems to have rejuvenated his career with the sixers. He has played consistently and has shown the ability to score big when he has to. Hes exactly what the sixers needed, a guy who can shoot it from anywhere on the floor, doesnt care if he's second fiddle to AI and also seems to be a much better rebounder than i expected.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Hell yes

Philly = 2K3 Champs


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

KVH is doing well - now, but imho, it is Skinner who is also saving them. When he comes in, they lose nothing in the paint and in fact, they gain with tenacious rebounding and body up defense.


----------



## bohemian (Oct 17, 2002)

the sixers could be awesome if they are injury free.

Last season they are injury plagued, this season all 5 starters played in the 17 games so far. 

Moreover, Sixers' offense is better this season. All 5 starters in double figures, they score 5 move points per game than last season, no doubt the offense is better without Mutombo. Plus, they got some good defensive player / rebounder in Buckner and Skinner. Coleman could be a solid bench player also.

Well, if the Sixers still have Matt Harpring around, they could be even better, this guy goes nuts recently. 17.5 pts, 6.8 rebs, 51.4FG%, 48.4 3pt%.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bohemian</b>!
> the sixers could be awesome if they are injury free.
> 
> Last season they are injury plagued, this season all 5 starters played in the 17 games so far.
> ...


Man, do I agree with you! But if Utah didn't have Harpring, I shudder to think where they would be right now. It is no coincidence that Utah is winning now because they have an aggressive player on both ends of the floor in Harpring. Cheaney was a BAD pick up for them, but Harpring has been a diamond in the rough for them.

Philly is downright scary now - with everyone being healthy!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KVH was a 2nd pick, and has shown he can play. I think the Nets mad a big mistake unless they can package Mutombo elsewhere this offseason.

-Petey


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's funny how people said it was a steal for the Nets too earlier this year! 

Van Horn is effective if you let him work it inside/out


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought the trade was a mistake from the beginning, from a Nets perspective. KVH was your leading scorer and rebounder from last year, and he hit multiple HUGE shots during the Net's run to the finals. He was somewhat of a bad fit in Byron Scott's motion offense, but did he complain? No, he went about his business and played to the best of his abilities. 

Todd MacCullogh is among the top 10 offensive centers in the leauge.

Bottom line is this: Mutombo has shown he is no Shaq stopper, and the Lakers may not even be there in the finals anyway.

And a Net's team with KVH and Mac matches up much better versus the Kings and Mavs, not to mention the Pacers.

Hitman


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Even tho Mutombo might not be able to stop Shaq, he can somewhat contain him and that is why the Nets wanted him. Also, most of the East doesn't have very many true centers and they figure that Mutombo would be a towering force inside compared to what other teams in the East have. So far there plan has backfired, as the Lakers are looking at a nice draft pick and Mutombo is not playing well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The major flaw in the Nets thinking was that they missed the point that before you get to the Finals you have to win the East. And in the East, having Mutombo out there is a major weakness, because tons of teams go out with lineups where the guy who's playing center can hit 18 footers, and facing a guy who can do that, Mutombo will NEVER come out to defend him. That hurt the Sixers time and time again last year, the Celtics murdered the Sixers at times because Rodney Rogers was being guarded by Mutombo, and he was stuck on the perimeter. 

Right now, Mutombo is about a 20 minute player, and Byron Scott is figuring that out now.

-Tim


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Even tho Mutombo might not be able to stop Shaq, he can somewhat contain him and that is why the Nets wanted him. Also, most of the East doesn't have very many true centers and they figure that Mutombo would be a towering force inside compared to what other teams in the East have. So far there plan has backfired, as the Lakers are looking at a nice draft pick and Mutombo is not playing well.


This is called containing Shaq?

G Pts Min FG % Reb As 
5 33.0 45.0 57.3 15.8 4.8 

33, 16 and 5.


----------



## Iversonballer03NO (Jan 3, 2003)

I am also very impressed with Keith Van Horn. This guy is a terrific addition to the 76ers. You see how we are without him. We ket killed by Pheonix Suns. Nobody out there could score. Allen Iverson also had a horrible day. What is wrong with him. He played with no heart!


----------



## Popeye Jones (Jan 9, 2003)

i said this trade was grand larceny when it went down...I was the first person to post it at SOHH, as a matter of fact.

I can only believe that everyone who said the Nets got the better end of the deal didn't see Mutombo against the Celtics last year...like my man said earlier in the thread, Mutombo is going to be what costs the Nets the playoffs, more than likely.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Popeye Jones</b>!
> i said this trade was grand larceny when it went down...I was the first person to post it at SOHH, as a matter of fact.
> 
> I can only believe that everyone who said the Nets got the better end of the deal didn't see Mutombo against the Celtics last year...like my man said earlier in the thread, Mutombo is going to be what costs the Nets the playoffs, more than likely.


Popeye get some people over here we would really appreciate the support


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Uh this team is doing horrible right now. Where is this thread coming from?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Uh this team is doing horrible right now. Where is this thread coming from?


They are but the Sixers still got the better part of the deal out of it. I think its time to trade AI and start over IMO


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> They are but the Sixers still got the better part of the deal out of it. I think its time to trade AI and start over IMO


There's more to getting the "better part of the deal" than strictly talent.

Before Rogers' recent 1-week slump, his shooting was finally starting to come around. If it does again, their forward situation is significantly better than it would be if the trade wasn't made. Also, moving Van Horn was a necessary step, as KVH will never be able to guard SFs... which forced KMart to do that. Now that KMart guards mostly PFs, he was able to lift extensively, and bulk up this offseason (gaining 15-pounds). Moving KVH was crucial towards the development of KMart, and the emergence of RJ.

Also, while Mac would be nice to have for his offense... his defense was a liability. Even with Mutumbo out, the Nets team defense is considerably better since making this trade. And while Mutumbo is clearly not the player he used to be... he can be effective in a situational role, against teams that love to drive to the basket.

With Mutumbo playing terribly (and not at all now), talentwise it's not even close... but it was a great addition by subtraction for the Nets... + it saves 18million dollars over the life of the contracts.

and besides... KVH coming off the bench would hurt his tradevalue even more, making him unmovable.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> There's more to getting the "better part of the deal" than strictly talent.
> ...


That's a fair assesment


----------

